#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Projeto Torre Estaiada

## EdmarGouvea

Prezados, boa tarde.

Sou novo no forum e preciso da ajuda de vcs, haja visto q li bastante alguns tópicos e sei da capacidade, conhecimento e atenção que todos se dedicam a ajudar.

Quero montar uma torre estaiada de 30 metros para um provedor mas não tenho as informações necessárias e suficientes para isso. Gostaria de receber por e-mail projetos de torre estaiada, desde o aterramento, passando pelo material usado, medidas das partes que compoem cada módulo de torre, montagem, material usado para estaiar, para-raios e luz de segurança.

Li bastante coisa a respeito no forum, mas não consegui nenhum material (projeto), ficarei muito grato se alguem poder me ajudar.

Obrigado.
Att.,
Edmar

----------


## m4d3

Se utilizar a busca do fórum ou mesmo do google vai encontrar centenas de respostas a sua pergunta com relação a modelos e confecção da torre, se quiser algo pronto aqui mesmo no fórum nos tópicos relacionados tem diversas empresas oferecendo seus serviços de montagem e instalação.

Fica a dica: utilize a busca, seja do fórum ou google e que fórum não é lugar de se pedir coisas por e-mail, vejo isso toda hora e começa a me aborrecer o fato de que os novatos não lêem as regras e já entram fazendo zoeira.

----------


## EdmarGouvea

Prezado,
em que eu te ofendi? "Obrigado" pela atenção a q eu citei acima. Não se incomode com meus post, não se dê o trabalho de ler, talvez tenham outras pessoas mais dispostas q o Senhor.

É pena q conhecimento não anda junto com educação.

----------


## m4d3

Não amigo você não entendeu, foi uma dica de como não utilizar o fórum com talvez um puxão de orelha.

Não quis ofender então me desculpe.

----------


## roof45

e o que falamos sempre aqui no forum...pesquise......pesquise......pesquise......pesquise, depois busque ajuda, nao se ofenda com a resposta do nosso amigo, afial todos estamos aqui e pra ajudar...blza..abracos a todos...

----------


## ISIndustria

Prezados, em relação a esses pedidos de projetos tenho a observar o seguinte: Um projeto é algo único, ou seja, cada projeto é elaborado de acordo com a necessidade de carga da torre, o perfil do terreno, sem levar em conta as isopletas de vento diferentes para cada região do Brasil. Temos diversas variáveis V0, S1, S2, S3 e assim calcular de forma certa e segura a configuração de cada torre. É um erro tornar um projeto "genérico", pois estamos falando de estruturas altas, e no caso de negligência dos parametros acima descritos, essa estrutura pode entrar em colapso e cair, causando prejuizos e até colocando pessoas em risco. Na minha opinão você deve procurar uma empresa especializada. Um projeto como este não custa caro, e sim o jeito "brasileiro" de querer tudo de graça. Com um projeto ideal, você terá economia na estrutura, custos de fundação e ainda uma ART (anotação de responsabilidade técnica), comprovando que essa estrutura é ideal. Pior que ter uma estrutura super dimensionada, é ter uma estrutura sub dimensionada e assim colocar em risco tudo que está ao redor da torre.
Att. Igor Solotoriw - Eng° Civil

----------


## zerubao

*Tudo que você precisa saber para instalar sistema de Para raio da sua Torre* 

*SPDA-Sistema de Proteção contra Descargas Atmosféricas para Torre de comunicação.*

Umas das maiores duvidas dos nossos clientes é saber como instalar o sistema de para raio, diante desse obstáculo estamos disponibilizando grátis todo projeto.
São informações preciosas para você que trabalha com torre de telecomunicação. Com certeza você não conhece os riscos, as conseqüências e os danos irreparáveis que uma instalação de para raio mal projetada pode causar .

Aprenda a forma correta de instalar seu Sistema de para-raio em torres de telecomunicações. Saiba a lista e especificações de todo material para instalação;
*Basta acessar o site da Icasol : www.icasol.org. La tem opção de Downloads.*

*OBSERVAÇÕES:*
Lembramos que é necessário um responsável técnico pela execução da obra.
Pode visualizar os arquivos em .pdf e para alterar o projeto é necessário você ter um programa que leia arquivo ".DWG" *AutoCad* (No qual os Projeto foi desenvolvido).


Caso tenha interesse em fabricar sua torre, em breve estaremos disponibilizando oprojeto original em AutoCad da torre estaiada. O mesmo modelo usado na fabricação a mais de 11 anos pela Icasol. Com todas as medidas e dicas de material...
Caso tenha interesse em fabricar sua torre, em breve estaremos disponibilizando o projeto original em AutoCad da torre estaiada. O mesmo modelo usado na fabricação a mais de 11 anos pela Icasol. Com todas as medidas e dicas de material...

----------


## gabrielest

> *Tudo que você precisa saber para instalar sistema de Para raio da sua Torre* 
> 
> *SPDA-Sistema de Proteção contra Descargas Atmosféricas para Torre de comunicação.*
> 
> Umas das maiores duvidas dos nossos clientes é saber como instalar o sistema de para raio, diante desse obstáculo estamos disponibilizando grátis todo projeto.
> São informações preciosas para você que trabalha com torre de telecomunicação. Com certeza você não conhece os riscos, as conseqüências e os danos irreparáveis que uma instalação de para raio mal projetada pode causar .
> 
> Aprenda a forma correta de instalar seu Sistema de para-raio em torres de telecomunicações. Saiba a lista e especificações de todo material para instalação;
> *Basta acessar o site da Icasol : www.icasol.org. La tem opção de Downloads.*
> ...


Qaunto tempo demora??? pq na pagina de download pede pra colocar o e-mail, diz que envia um e-mail com o link mas até agora nada....

----------


## zerubao

> Qaunto tempo demora??? pq na pagina de download pede pra colocar o e-mail, diz que envia um e-mail com o link mas até agora nada....



Pronto enviei para seu email....Deve ter caido na caixa de SPAN.

Se mesmo assim não chegar me manda email te passo projeto todo ...

----------


## gabrielest

ok,
recebido obrigado

----------


## zerubao

*Para alterar o projeto é necessário você ter um programa que leia arquivo ".DWG" AutoCad (No qual os Projeto foi desenvolvido).*

----------


## TreiscBr

Bom dia!

Assunto de interesse geral, creio que talvez alguém já tenha lido este site, mas, por via das dúvidas, segue link que hoje pesquisando sobre torres, apareceu do nada, e é algo que contagia á todos, porém o site está em ingles, e ainda não consegui a tradução.

Se alguém tiver como traduzir ótimo, e li meio de relance, e notei que a irradiação parece ter sido constatada que afeta as pessoas, deste modo achei interessante passar aqui, não sei em que tópico mais acertado, sendo que o moderador possa direcionar qual o tópico deste assunto. 

Tô vendo que novatos que estão chegando aqui no Under, não fazem pesquisas, vão perguntando e seria interessante fazer a pesquisa, eu sempre faço, mas hoje não tô com tempo, assim se este assunto já tem ou este site já está no Under, me desculpem, mas é bom reativar. 

http://www.naturalhealth365.com/emf_...ne_towers.html

----------


## TreiscBr

Segue link traduzido sistema firefox - http://translate.google.com/translat...html&sandbox=1 - boa leitura.

----------


## TreiscBr

Quando se trata de exposição à radiação?

O slogan de Soluções de Stealth dissimulação, Inc., uma empresa de South Carolina diz tudo: "O nosso sucesso é invisível". Eles vão dizer, "Imagine gestão de uma empresa cujo sucesso depende de ser completamente indetectável ao público. Ours faz. "Eles obviamente se orgulham de se esconder, sem fio, dispositivos emissores de radiação por parte do público.


Em 1992, um sinal BP em um posto de gasolina local em Atlanta se tornou a primeira torre de telefonia celular discrição na nação. Ao longo dos anos os projetos têm se expandido e se muito mais "criativo".


A Primeira Igreja Presbiteriana em Des Moines está trabalhando com a Verizon para construir uma torre que estará vestida como uma cruz de 11 andares. O acordo, que está sendo revisado por um conselho de zoneamento da cidade, inclui a compensação anual para a igreja.

Torre de celular radiação ameaça nosso DNA.


Vamos enfrentá-lo, torres de telefonia celular são tecnologia cientificamente experimental. Até o momento, não há estudos de longo prazo feitos sobre os efeitos da exposição à radiação torre de celular em seres humanos, animais ou plantas.


No entanto, estamos a começar a ter uma idéia dos danos causados aos seres humanos. De acordo com o Mount Shasta Bioregional Ecology Center, na Califórnia, os estudos mostram que mesmo em níveis baixos há evidências de danos no DNA.


Em um nível epidemiologia, vemos uma ligação com torres de celular para tumores cerebrais, câncer, imunidade suprimida, depressão , aborto, a doença de Alzheimer , além de muitos outros problemas de saúde crônica.

As taxas de câncer subir vivendo perto de torres de celulares.


Em maio de 2011, a frequência de rádio classificadas campos eletromagnéticos Organização Mundial da Saúde (inclusive de torres de celular) possivelmente cancerígeno para os seres humanos com base em estudos que mostram um aumento do risco de câncer letal cérebro  associada com o uso de celulares. Se você tiver qualquer dúvida - sobre os perigos da radiação de microondas de torres de celular - eu sugiro fortemente que você olhar para o trabalho de Dr. Barrie Trower, físico britânico que era um especialista em armas de microondas e trabalhou para a Marinha Real e do serviço secreto britânico .


De acordo com o Dr. W. Lšscher do Instituto de Farmacologia, Toxicologia e Farmácia da Faculdade de Veterinária de Hanover, na Alemanha, as vacas leiteiras que foram mantidos na proximidade de torres de telefonia celular por dois anos tiveram uma redução na produção de leite, juntamente com o aumento da saúde problemas e anomalias de comportamento.


As torres de celulares mais poderosos são colocadas em montanhas e colinas fora das zonas urbanas. Estudos de pessoas e animais na área mostrar todos os tipos de reações de estresse, incluindo distúrbios do sono, defeitos de nascimento, câncer e doença de Alzheimer.


Muitos países europeus já definir os limites de exposição à radiação muito mais baixos do que a Comissão Federal de Comunicações (FCC) permite. A FCC considera apenas o 'efeito de aquecimento "da tecnologia sem fio - mas muitos cientistas independentes alertam que a radiação wireless (microondas) tem um" efeito biológico "- em níveis muito mais baixos do que o necessário para aquecer o corpo.

Podemos nos permitir esta experiência humana?


Ninguém sabe realmente o que acontece quando as áreas povoadas estão rodeados por torres de celular por anos e anos. Mas, muitos especialistas em câncer sugerem que leva 10 ou mais anos para desenvolver um diagnóstico "oficial" do câncer e radiação de microondas aumenta nosso risco de câncer.


Claramente, com a tecnologia sem fio, estamos sendo expostos a milhões de vezes mais radiação do que qualquer outra geração antes de nós. 

A pergunta é: qual o preço que vamos pagar por tecnologia moderna?

Proteja-se de torre radation celular.


Você está cercado por torres de celular? Para descobrir quantas torres estão em seu bairro - basta clicar no link abaixo:
http://www.antennasearch.com/sitestart.asp…


Quando você descobrir onde as torres estão cabe a você descobrir as leituras EMF em sua casa. Para obter leituras confiáveis você pode chamar um consultor EMF qualificado, que vai chegar a sua casa ou você pode comprar um medidor EMF.


Possuir um metro é uma boa idéia, pois CEM mudar muitas vezes - dependendo de onde você viajar. E, não é muito caro para comprar o seu próprio medidor. Eu, pessoalmente usar uma Cornet ED78S RF / LF.

Minimizar sua exposição a tecnologia sem fio.


Certifique-se de sua cama e sofás não está perto de uma parede onde as leituras são elevados. Se você tiver terra e possui uma plantação de árvores casa entre sua casa e a torre de celular vai oferecer alguma proteção. As árvores ajudam a absorver a radiação.


Use tinta bloqueador de radiação ou de parede de cobertura ou de outros dispositivos de proteção se as leituras são elevados. Tenha em mente, as janelas são geralmente os pontos mais vulneráveis de sua casa. Assim, não é um filme especial janela que vem em um rolo de Scotchtint - que você pode usar para minimizar sua exposição à poluição EMF.


Se você quiser saber mais sobre como criar um ambiente familiar saudável - visite: O Instituto Internacional de Construção de Biologia e Ecologia para mais informações.


E, para aprender mais sobre os efeitos da poluição na saúde EMF - visita: BioIntiative 2012.


Em última análise, para minimizar a expansão das torres de celular em sua área, você vai precisar de ter socialmente / politicamente ativo para educar o público sobre os perigos - especialmente os políticos locais. Deixe-os saber que as torres de celulares não são bem-vindos em sua área e não se esqueça de assistir ao filme, retomar seu poder .


À procura de soluções naturais para a saúde? Registe-se agora - para o nosso livre, programa semanal que caracteriza as maiores mentes da saúde natural e ciência mais brindes!


Jonathan Landsman Sobre o autor: Jonathan Landsman é o anfitrião de NaturalHealth365.com , a conversa Hour NaturalNews -, um show gratuito de saúde semanal eo NaturalNews Inner Circle - uma assinatura mensal para as mentes mais brilhantes na área da saúde e cura natural.


Chegando a centenas de milhares de pessoas, em todo o mundo, como um anfitrião consultor de saúde pessoal, escritor e rádio talk show - Jonathan foi educar o público sobre os benefícios para a saúde de um (non-GMO) dieta orgânica, juntamente com a suplementação de alta qualidade e estilo de vida saudável hábitos, incluindo exercícios e meditação.


Referências:
http://www.pasadenasun.com/…/pas-1014-cell-towers-have-an-i…
http://my.earthlink.net/article/us…
http://www.electricsense.com/…/what-if-there-was-a-safer-wa…


Clique aqui para participar do Inner Circle NaturalNews - uma assinatura mensal (online) oferecendo entrevistas exclusivas de áudio, vídeo, eventos descontos em produtos naturais da saúde, brindes mais muito mais!

- See more at: http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c…

----------


## TreiscBr

Atualização de dados para contato (16/10/2018), Eng. Mecânico Paulo L Pastore, E-mail: pl[email protected], Cel. 16 99792.7080 Whatsapp e fotos de produtos www.treisc.eng.br

----------


## zerubao

Projetos de para raio , torres telecomunicações...Gratis baixe direto do site

www.icasol.org

----------


## RALFi

Fabricamos Diversos Tipos de Torres Metálicas, Torres Autoportantes, Torres Estaiadas. Acompanhamos desde a ART e Projeto, Fabricação e Montagem. Peça Orçamento!
Atendemos Todo o Brasil · Projetos Personalizados · Fabricação e Montagem
Consultoria Especializada
A TORRESRALFI Oferece Consultoria
Especializada. Solicite Proposta!
Ideais para Telefonia, Rádio,
Televisão e Muito Mais. Conheça!
Acessórios p/ Estruturas
Mastros, Tubulão, 
Suporte de Antena, Escadas e Mais!
Torres Estaiadas
Solução mais Econômica para
Atingir Grandes Alturas

FALE COMIGO RAFAEL

----------


## TreiscBr

Atualizando em Outubro de 2018.
Desenho do projeto de torre estaiada e de autoportante.
Meu trabalho não se baseia apenas em realizar o desenho da estrutura metálica.

Oriento a quem desejar fabricar uma torre, ter tudo em respeito a legislação, assim eu faço um mapeamento do local da instalação, vejo uma série de parâmetros, que livre o interessado em termos de legislação, deste modo, primeiramente tomo os dados do tipo de torre, suas medidas desejadas, sua altura se tem impacto com algo que ela não possa ser instalada, vejo as burocracias, para que o meu cliente (interessado), possa ter a devida segurança, satisfação e de que meu trabalho, não se resume só a fabricação, não se resume só ao projeto em si, mas, em geral da localidade, do terreno, do tipo de fundação, dos detalhes de aterramento, do para raios.

Desde 2011 tenho feito assim, já houve de ficar até 12 meses informando um cliente, do Rio Grande do Sul, que acabou construindo uma torre estaiada perfeita, com baixo investimento, já houve de outros estados, em passar ao cliente (interessado), todas as informações pertinentes, para que ele pudesse ter a devida segurança na sua torre.

Hoje, meus honorários continuam igual a 2012, ou seja, houve uma grande retração neste mercado, devido a implantação da fibra ótica, que fiz levantamento topográfico e via rede de instalação em postes de energia elétrica convênio com distribuidoras de energia elétrica, mas, enfim o campo ainda continua melhor para zona rural, nisto nada mudou.

Tá ai, quem tiver alguma dúvida, dentro de minha atuação que se trata de estruturas metálicas telecom, já de fundação que vai concreto é com o engenheiro civil, medição de irradiação é com o engenheiro elétrico. As vezes pensam que um engenheiro é genérico, não bem assim, quem pode lhe dar melhores informações quem pode ou não pode é o CREA de sua região.

----------

